

NASA Posts a Huge Library of Space Sounds, and You’re Free to Use Them - kator
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2014/10/nasa-posts-huge-library-space-sounds-youre-free-use/

======
kator
We've had a problem: [https://soundcloud.com/nasa/apollo-13-houston-weve-
had-a](https://soundcloud.com/nasa/apollo-13-houston-weve-had-a)

The Eagle has landed: [https://soundcloud.com/nasa/apollo-11-eagle-has-
landed-1](https://soundcloud.com/nasa/apollo-11-eagle-has-landed-1)

